# Thundercats {2010}



## Narcissus (Dec 25, 2008)

Warner Bros. are apparently in the process of making a CGI film of Thundercats with a release date of 2010.  No offical trailers yet, but there is a fanmade trailer.

Source: This much is enough.
(Can't get into IMDb page without a ProAccount yet )


Fan-made trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb50GMmY5nk[/YOUTUBE]

Time for discussion.  Now amuse me.

Merry Christmas everyone! :xzaru


----------



## Grape (Dec 25, 2008)

Am I tripping? That wasn't CGI was it? o.O

I swear Brad Pitt is Lion-O and Hugh Jackman is in it too.. Am I wrong? o.O


Looks good actually...I didn't listen to the trailer, just watched it, but it looked decent o.O


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 25, 2008)

That trailer was better than I thought it would be considering...


Anyway, I wasn't the biggest thundercats fan out there but I hope this movie roxxorz. I want to see panthera or whatever numchuck the hell out of something.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 25, 2008)

that's terrible, it has indiana jones characters, vin diesel, brad pitt, parts of LOTR, Hugh jackmen in xmen, garfield, what a crock of shit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 25, 2008)

@Knox: That was a fanmade trailer. Someone made that using Photoshop/Adobe Premiere. You can see that if you go to the youtube link. As for the idea of the movie itself, well...depends on how they go through with using the CGI.


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2008)

I hope it turns out well.


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 25, 2008)

The fake trailer will probably be better than the movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 25, 2008)

cheetara looks like shit too.  she's supposed to be hot with big tits and ass and run fast. she looks like the retardt from tropic thunder that ben stiller plays.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 25, 2008)

Well people, I did say that it's a fan-made trailer.  Not real, but I posted it because it's getting a lot of hype right now.  The movie is still in the works and is going to be CGI, so those aren't the actual actors.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2008)

god i could watch that fan trailer alll day


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2008)

That was hilarious and embarrassing.


----------



## Hana (Dec 26, 2008)

Since this is going to be in CGI, it won't be as stupid as I thought when I read the title of this thread. 

Thundercats though? I liked it when I was a kid, but I can't see this being a blockbuster hit at all.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 26, 2008)

F
U
C
K

Y
E
S


----------



## Kameil (Dec 26, 2008)

This is going to be the shit.


----------



## Seany (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh Jesus i just don't see how they can't look retarded...


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. No. 

WHY!? Thundercats sucks.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 26, 2008)

Chee said:


> WHY!? Thundercats sucks.



If you think that the Thundercats suck you must be like 12. Thundercats are pretty awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 26, 2008)

Aww, it should have been Dinosaucers. Dinosaurs are much cooler than cats. Though Cheetarah is pretty rrrr.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> If you think that the Thundercats suck you must be like 12. Thundercats are pretty awesome.



They suck. Doesn't matter what age I am.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 26, 2008)

Another classic cartoon ruined by Hollywood...

..I hope to God that Vin Diesel isn't Panthro..


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 26, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> Another classic cartoon ruined by Hollywood...
> 
> ..I hope to God that Vin Diesel isn't Panthro..



madmad

Who would u cast then


----------



## martryn (Dec 26, 2008)

Thundercats do sorta suck.  I mean, as a cartoon, yeah, they're awesome, but that's from the standpoint of a 12 year old.  I also thought Rescue Rangers were the shit.  

Let's face it.  Some things don't age well with you.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> They suck. Doesn't matter what age I am.




No reasoning? They just suck? That's pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Cats that look like people with super powers...yeah, that premise sucks.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Cats that look like people with super powers...yeah, that premise sucks.





Anthropomorphic animals with super abilities are as old as the sun.


I hope this movie turns out well.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Cats that look like people with super powers...yeah, that premise sucks.



90% of all premises suck.

For example:
A rich eight year old boy sees his parents gunned down in front of him by a hobo outside an opera house and rather than crying then moving on like any other eight year old boy globetrots the world learning an impossible number of sciences and martial arts (trained by tibetan ninjas in some continuities ), returns to home town as a bat-themed vigilante complete with underground lair and obsessively fights crime to avenge them.

Execution is usually the difference between success and failure and good execution can save even the worst of ideas.


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Batman's premise is no where near as stupid as Thundercats. Some catguy in tights running around yelling "HOOOOOOO" saving the world one catnap at a time?

I can't believe you guys are defending that crap. Yea, its cool in terms of Charlie the Unicorn cool, cause its just so stupid, but come on. Seriously? Thundercats is a retarded piece of crap. I don't even think I liked it back as a kid, I was always a fan of Transformers, at least they didn't eat catnip and play with yarn.

How about instead of a fuckuped taxi driver, I replace it with a clown taxi driver. And instead of hookers, how about a walking lolipop. But no, this isn't a comedy, its a serious movie. I'll call it Taxi Driver. It's not just about execution, its also about the premise. If the premise doesn't work, then the execution doesn't work. Don't give me that bullshit.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman's premise is no where near as stupid as Thundercats. Some catguy in tights running around yelling "HOOOOOOO" saving the world one catnap at a time?
> 
> I can't believe you guys are defending that crap. Yea, its cool in terms of Charlie the Unicorn cool, cause its just so stupid, but come on. Seriously? Thundercats is a retarded piece of crap. I don't even think I liked it back as a kid, I was always a fan of Transformers, at least they didn't eat catnip and play with yarn.
> 
> How about instead of a fuckuped taxi driver, I replace it with a clown taxi driver. And instead of hookers, how about a walking lolipop. But no, this isn't a comedy, its a serious movie. I'll call it Taxi Driver. It's not just about execution, its also about the premise. If the premise doesn't work, then the execution doesn't work. Don't give me that bullshit.



Anthropomorphic animals saving the world, helping save the world, or doing something normally associated with humans, is a concept as old as time itself, everything from "serious" literature to religious texts, to kids cartoons have used it as a premise.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee, you act like this is a dramatic film trying to rival The Godfather; it's a CG action movie based on an old saturday morning cartoon. Considering this, I think scrutiny of the premise can be fairly lax.

The fact you cite Transformers kills your argument. You may as well have brought up Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Giant anthropomorphic turtles fighting crime with ninjitsu they learned from their sewer rat sensei is fine. Cats, though? Utterly absurd. If you listed all of the cartoons you enjoyed, I bet 3/4 would have retarded premises (Transformers being one of them...)


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

There was a cat Transformer.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Batman's premise is no where near as stupid as Thundercats. Some catguy in tights running around yelling "HOOOOOOO" saving the world one catnap at a time?



LOL fail. Just because you want to fuck everything associated with Nolans Batman does not mean it's premise is any less stupid. Some guy in tights running around saying "What are you dense? I'm the damn Batman", saving the city of Gotham one upside down nap at a time? 



> I can't believe you guys are defending that crap. Yea, its cool in terms of Charlie the Unicorn cool, cause its just so stupid, but come on.



Charlie the Unicorn is a comedy. I don't know wtf that has to do with the Thundercats. Thundercats= Action Cartoon. That unicorn thing has nothing to do with anything.   




> Seriously? Thundercats is a retarded piece of crap. I don't even think I liked it back as a kid, I was always a fan of Transformers, at least they didn't eat catnip and play with yarn.



Transformers are retarded. Cars that turn into giant robots. At least the Thundercats don't have eat energon and have oil orgies. 




> How about instead of a fuckuped taxi driver, I replace it with a clown taxi driver. And instead of hookers, how about a walking lolipop. But no, this isn't a comedy, its a serious movie. I'll call it Taxi Driver.



What in the FUCK does this have to do with anything? Seriously? I lol'd cause that made no sense at all.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 27, 2008)

Dinosaucers! I've been trying and failing to remember what that shit's called for years. Fuck yeah!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjhJSD8RU4k[/YOUTUBE]


And here's another cartoon that could be made into an awesome/camp movie:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNjhbOH8m2U[/YOUTUBE]


> If the premise doesn't work, then the execution doesn't work.


Two words: Swamp Thing. Usually I agree with Chee, but I'm with Adonis on this one.

I fully expect this to suck, though. XD


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Anthropomorphic animals saving the world, helping save the world, or doing something normally associated with humans, is a concept as old as time itself, everything from "serious" literature to religious texts, to kids cartoons have used it as a premise.



I don't have a problem with anthropomorphic things, I have a problem it being cats. I can understand dogs or bears but cats? Come on, its like a pussy holding a sword.



Adonis said:


> Chee, you act like this is a dramatic film trying to rival The Godfather; it's a CG action movie based on an old saturday morning cartoon. Considering this, I think scrutiny of the premise can be fairly lax.
> 
> The fact you cite Transformers kills your argument. You may as well have brought up Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Giant anthropomorphic turtles fighting crime with ninjitsu they learned from their sewer rat sensei is fine. Cats, though? Utterly absurd. If you listed all of the cartoons you enjoyed, I bet 3/4 would have retarded premises (Transformers being one of them...)



It's going to be another stupid CGI movie for little kids, just like that TMNT movie that was released a couple of years ago. And honestly, I hate TMNT. It's just like cats, turtles don't work.



mystictrunks said:


> There was a cat Transformer.



Wasn't it a cheetah? 



blackshikamaru said:


> Charlie the Unicorn is a comedy. I don't know wtf that has to do with the Thundercats. Thundercats= Action Cartoon. That unicorn thing has nothing to do with anything.



Are you saying that Thundercats is going to be a serious action movie? Ahahahahahahahah.

Thundercats has everything to do with Charlie the Unicorn. It's so stupid that its funny. That's what Thundercats is, its a stupid Saturday morning cartoon that when you become older, its just a funny laughfest even when the characters are being "serious".


----------



## Adonis (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, Chee, every member of the cat family is a pussy (awful pun withstanding.)

You'd totally face a lion, tiger, panther, and cheetah in the wild without fear; nothing menacing about those...



> Wasn't it a cheetah?



Isn't Cheetara a cheetah?  

Thanks for proving you know nothing about Thundercats and think they're actually nothing but house cats.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 27, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]Drkh0YLF8rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2008)

Alright, you guys go on with your dumb Thundercat loving. I'm done.



Rawr.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 27, 2008)

This is hilarious.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> Are you saying that Thundercats is going to be a serious action movie? Ahahahahahahahah.
> 
> Thundercats has everything to do with Charlie the Unicorn. It's so stupid that its funny. That's what Thundercats is, its a stupid Saturday morning cartoon that when you become older, its just a funny laughfest even when the characters are being "serious".



The word serious was not in any part of the  paragraph you quoted. Charlie the unicorn is not a Saturday morning childrens cartoon being adapted into a CG movie...so like I said, it has nothing to do with anything and whatever retarded point you're trying to make isn't really being made. 

I can't quite understand why you're so against the idea of the Thundercats when you admittedly enjoyed the Transformers. It suffers from the same problem of turning into  "a funny laughfest even when the characters are being "serious"." Were you against the idea of that movie?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 27, 2008)

It's not a matter of me loving Thundercats. I don't even like it, to be honest, it was before my time.

Your argument, Chee, was simply ridiculous and stupid. Everyone knows the premise is dumb. It's no dumber than all the other golden age saturday cartoons that get adapted and it's not being treated as anything but an adaptation to a kid's cartoon.

Your argument almost equates to this Nostalgia Critic quote:

"I never watched Pokemon, and I'm glad I never did! We had good shows in our day! Like the one about the mutant reptiles who ate pizza and and practiced ninjitsu...or the one about the three chipmunks who got together and got their own...rock...band......er...or the one about the bears...who...make people feel better by shooting hearts out of their...stomachs...those were the days!" 

Robots from outer space that transform into earth cars? That's fucking gold and you love it. Anthropromorphic jungle cats? Now that's crazy talk! You're making no sense.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 27, 2008)

Chee said:


> I don't have a problem with anthropomorphic things, I have a problem it being cats. I can understand dogs or bears but cats? Come on, its like a pussy holding a sword.


Yes it is, cat with human features and vice-versa are as old as story telling itself. Especially ones with swords.




> It's going to be another stupid CGI movie for little kids, just like that TMNT movie that was released a couple of years ago. And honestly, I hate TMNT. It's just like cats, turtles don't work.


That's because Thundercats is for kids, there's nothing wrong with it. It's a kids cartoon that's being probably being turned into a kids movies, yes it's about talking cats. Superman is about an alien, Batman's about a rich kid with issues, and Thundercats is about cats. They're all equally ridiculous.




> Wasn't it a cheetah?


Yes, cheetahs are cats.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 27, 2008)

Snarf, snarf.


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 28, 2008)

^Ewww 



> And here's another cartoon that could be made into an awesome/camp movie:


That's what Clive Owen's King Arthur should have been like. 

And lawl @ Chee.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 7, 2009)

THUNDERCATS HO!!!!!


----------



## Talon. (Jan 9, 2009)

i heard about this a while back. 
i saw a trailer that was particalarly good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNkAwI2e2vU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 2, 2010)

Bump. They are actually making it into a series to start in 2011

Superman/Batman Annual 4 preview



> "Thundercats," the popular 1980's cartoon series, will be revamped  for new audiences by Warner Bros Animation and the Japan-based  Studio4°C, according to a press release issued by the studio on Mania.
> 
> Studio4°C has been responsible for past  projects that include "The Animatrix" and "Halo Legends." The new  animation for "Thundercats" is promised to be "cutting edge", though the  character design, judging from a teaser poster also released today, is  relatively close to the original series.
> "Thundercats" tells the story of a band of catlike men and women who flee the  destruction of their planet, Thundera, and settle on a fantastic planet  known as Third-Earth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow, really? 

Shoulda stayed dead 2 years ago.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

Is Cheetara going to be updated into a more sexier babe? Cause her 80s style was so ugly.


----------

